# Fresh Lingcod Fillets



## puffin3 (May 17, 2015)

Last night was fresh.....really fresh lingcod fillets. I very slow poached them in whole milk until barely cooked through. Removed them.
To the hot milk I added a large t of ice cold roux (dextrinized flour) a pinch of ground nutmeg, 1 T each of fine chopped shallot and bulb fennel both pre sauteed. Gently whisked. Seasoned with Kosher salt & white pepper.
Served with hot celeriac puree, a few very small whole sauteed baby carrots with some of the green top left on for taste and color and the milk poached lingcod fillets.
The garnish was a whole frozen hard as a rock lemon which I fine grated just before serving.
All on very hot plates.
One guest said it was the best fish she had ever tasted. She has travelled the world eating fresh fish.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 17, 2015)

Sounds great and very unusual!


----------



## puffin3 (May 18, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Sounds great and very unusual!


What part/s are unusual?


----------



## Mad Cook (May 18, 2015)

I've never heard of lingcod so asked Mr Wiki. What I read appealed to my 1970s "Spare Rib"* reader's side. Mr Lingcod goes ahead to establish a suitable maternity ward. Mrs Lingcod comes along later and lays the eggs. She then takes off into the wide blue yonder and leaves Mr Lingcod to do the work until the eggs hatch.

*Spare Rib was a British "women's lib" magazine )


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2015)

The recipe sounds unusual to me also....as in "not usual", but interesting and likely delicious judging by your guests comments.


----------

